# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de Huracanes y ciclones Tropicales 2012

## embalses al 100%

Bueno, como creo que ya ha empezado la temporada en el Pacífico Este, y empezará en el Atlántico el próximo 1 de Junio, digo, pues voy a ir creando el tema para ir haciendo el seguimiento. Así, también lo adhiero y no se pierde. Cuando se acabe la temporada, se quita.

De momento tenemos ya, la primera Depresión Tropical, llamada ALETTA. De momento no se espera gran cosa de ella. Ni siquiera se espera que suba a TT.

----------


## Luján

Mira que llevo tiempo queriendo hacer este hilo, y más que nada por dejadez se me ha ido pasando.

Gracias por acordarte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mira que llevo tiempo queriendo hacer este hilo, y más que nada por dejadez se me ha ido pasando.
> 
> Gracias por acordarte.


Jeje. No te preocupes. Ya tendrás tiempo para actualizarlo, jeje, y como venga la temporada cargadita, habrá trabajo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Pues empecemos con la lista de nombres que tocan este año, y las predicciones.

*Atlántico norte* 
AlbertoBerylChrisDebbyErnestoFlorenceGordonHelenaIsaácJoyceKirkLeslieMichaelNadineOscarPattyRafaelSandyTonyValerieWilliam
*Pacífico Este*

AlettaBudCarlottaDanielEmiliaFabioGilmaHéctorIleanaJuánKristyLaneMiriamNormanOliviaRosaSergioTaraVicenteWillaXavierYolandaZeke






Atlántico norte
*Source*
*Date*
*Named
storms*
*Hurricanes*
*Major
hurricanes*

_Average (1950–2000)[1]_
9.6
5.9
2.3

_Record high activity_
28
15
8

_Record low activity_
4
2
0†

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––  –––––

TSR
December 7, 2011[2]
14
7
3

WSI
December 21, 2011[3]
12
7
3

ESS
May 9, 2012[4]
14
5
2

TSR
April 12, 2012
13
6
3

TWC
April 24, 2012
11
6
2

*† Most recent of several such occurrences. (See all)




Pacífico este
*Source*
*Date*
*Named
storms*
*Hurricanes*
*Major
hurricanes*

_Average (1971–2006)_
15.3
8.8
4.2

_Record high activity_
28
16 (tie)
10

_Record low activity_
8 (tie)
3
0† (tie)

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––  –––––



1
0
0

*† Most recent of several such occurrences. (See all)





En el pacífico oeste (tifones), la temporada lleva abeirta tiempo ya: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Pa...typhoon_season


Fuente de todo: Wikipedia

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, me acabo de dar cuenta...
Ya tenemos la primera TT del Atlántico, aunque la temporada no ha empezado oficialmente.
Es ALBERTO, y está frente a las costas de las Carolinas, EE.UU.

----------


## Luján

Buen bicho sí señor.

El viernes no había nada avisado en el NHC.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Actualizo:

ALETTA se ha disipado, pero hay una área del 40%, que seguramente saldrá otro mañana o pasado.
Por el atlántico, ALBERTO, sigue a lo suyo como TT.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, voy a seguir actualizando.

ALBERTO sigue como TT, y se dispone a avanzar al NE, y según las previsiones cuando esté frente a las costas de Nueva York, empezará a disiparse.



Por otro lado, en el Pacífico Este, tenemos la denominada Depresión Tropical Segunda, que pronto llegará a ser TT. De este sí que se espera algo. Va a llegar a ser Huracán, e incluso Huracán Cat.2. Con esta Categoría podría impactar contra las costas de México:





Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno como tenemos la temporada...

Mientras ALBERTO se desinfla poco a poco en el Atlántico, en el Pacífico Este, ya tenemos a BUD como Tormenta Tropical, pudiendo subir al escalón de Huracán Cat.1 en las próximas 48H. Además es la primera vez, que la segunda Tormenta Tropical, se forma tan tempranamente.







Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver...
Si yo no estoy aquí esto se para...
En Huracán Bud, lo vamos a pillar debilitándose. Está en Cat. 2, pero ha llegado ha estar en Cat.3
Y además tenemos en el Atlántico un área de formación al 70% ya. Uy, que animada está la cosa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por un lado, tenemos a BUD, que se ha disipado.
Y por otro al segundo ciclón de la temporada en el Atlántico Norte, Beryl, que ya es Tormente Tropical y está afectando a la Costa SE de los EE.UU

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y por el otro lado, está Sanvu (TT), que llegó a ser Cat. 1 y ya en proceso de disiparse...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como el Pacífico es tan grande...
No suelen afectar tierra, y además son de gran recorrido.
¿No fue aquí donde se formó ese famoso Cat.7?

----------


## F. Lázaro

No sé, pero fíjate... si a alguno  le diese por formarse frente a las cosas te México y viajase todo el Pacífico hasta Filipinas o Japón, fíjate el bicharraco que se podría hacer...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno bueno con Beryl, que invade los EE.UU, y sale para meterse en la corriente atlántica.
Vaya inicio de temporada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, Beryl, se mete en tierra, baja a TD, y se espera que vuelva a salir al mar y subir de nuevo a TT. Impresionante:

----------


## Luján

Un recorrido un tanto extraño el de Beryl, al comienzo, en contra de la Corriente del Golfo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Un recorrido un tanto extraño el de Beryl, al comienzo, en contra de la Corriente del Golfo.


Bueno, pues ojo con él, porque puede llegar a ser uno de largo recorrido.
Es bastante probable que llegue como TT hasta Europa. Se dirige directo a las Azores. Cuidado con este...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, pues ojo con él, porque puede llegar a ser uno de largo recorrido.
> Es bastante probable que llegue como TT hasta Europa. Se dirige directo a las Azores. Cuidado con este...


Uy uy uy, ya te estoy leyendo el pensamiento...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy empieza oficialmente la Temporada de Huracanes y Ciclones Tropicales en el Atlántico Norte.
La cosa se mantiene tranquila.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya que por estos lares, la cosa está muy tranquila, vámonos al Pacífico, en el que está activo entre Filipinas y Japón el Tifón Mawar, en Cat.2, y que va a subir a Cat.3 en las próximas horas.





Qué bichaco...


EDIT: Una imagen del visible:

----------


## perdiguera

Si va por la m significa que ya ha habido 14 antes este año, me parece.
La última imagen es preciosa.

----------


## Luján

> Si va por la m significa que ya ha habido 14 antes este año, me parece.
> La última imagen es preciosa.


No necesariamente. Allí, los nombran de otra forma:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:N..._Noroccidental

----------


## perdiguera

> No necesariamente. Allí, los nombran de otra forma:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:N..._Noroccidental


Pues están más liados que con 17 autonomías. Veo que eso de no ponerse de acuerdo no es privativo de aquí.
Gracias Luján por la información.

----------


## Luján

> Pues están más liados que con 17 autonomías. Veo que eso de no ponerse de acuerdo no es privativo de aquí.
> Gracias Luján por la información.


De hecho, parece ser el tercer ciclón de la temporada por aquellos lares, ya que el número que la agencia meteorológica japonesa le ha dado es el 1203 (http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/)

Sin embargo, para los estadounidenses es el 04W.

Más imágenes (NASA):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por fin movimiento...

Un área al 30% en el Pacífico Este. A ver si sale algo interesante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo del Pacífico se está organizando. Al 60% ya. En las próximas horas saldrá el próximo ciclón tropical...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues nada, se disipa...
Con lo bien que había empezado la cosa...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos con la actualización de hoy, que parece que se anima un poco el cotarro. Tenemos actividad en ambos extremos del Pacífico.



Vamos con Carlotta:

Parece ser que puede llegar a tocar tierra como huracán, de hecho, el NHC ha lanzado la alerta por huracán en la zona de probabilidad de impacto.



Aquí tenemos la tabla de probabilidad:



Y ahora vamos con Guchol. Como se puede ver, el agua está igual que un puchero de garbanzos... caldo de cultivo perfecto:



Ya veremos a ver en qué acaba este último, los modelos indican que puede acabar impactando contra Japón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jo**r, Carlotta en Cat. 2 y Gauchon, en Cat. 3 y va a subir a Cat. 4. Menudo bichaco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De Carlotta ya no nos debemos preocupar, ha bajado a TD y pronto se disipará.
Pero Guchol, es ya un Super Tifón de Cat. 4 con vientos sostenidos de 241Km/h y rachas de hasta 291Km/h.
*Atención*, porque las previsiones dan que suba a *Cat. 5*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya me temía que el Guchol éste nos iba a dar de que hablar...

Sólo con ver la trayectoria que llevaba, todo lo que le quedaba por recorrer, y viendo que el agua por esa zona está como está, entre otros factores claro está, estaba claro que este bicharraco no se iba a conformar con ser un huracancillo...

Aquí dejo una imagen TRMM de la NASA de Guchol... 50 mm/h en el centro, a algunos de nuestros embalses no les vendría mal un chirimiri de esos  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hu...12_Guchol.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues al final a Cat. 5 no sube, pero en 4 ya está bien con los *vientos sostenidos en 241Km/h y rachas de hasta 300Km/h*
Menudo bichaco:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope don de ha nacido Chris, el tercer ciclón tropical de la temporada del Arlantico Norte...
Pero si ahí está ya el agua "fría". Una lástima que se vaya para atrás...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero dónde vas Chris? Date la vuelta ahora mismo!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Pero dónde vas Chris? Date la vuelta ahora mismo!!!


Ojito, que ha subido momentaneamente a Categoría 1. Todavía lo estoy flipando:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy pronto es pero cada vez subirán más de latitud, por el calentamiento oceánico.

----------


## Luján

Seguimos con más ciclones.

Anclado en el Golfo de Mexico, en las costas de Texas está Debby, tormenta tropical que no parece que vaya a más.

Mientras tanto, en el otro lado del mundo, al este de las Filipinas, hay otr5a tormenta tropical, también estacionaria, con vientos de 35 nudos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nada, absolutamente nada...
Esta la cosa tranquilita...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nada, absolutamente nada...
> Esta la cosa tranquilita...


Eso va a ser cosa de Merkel, que ha recortado hasta en huracanes  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya tenemos la tormenta tropical Daniel en el Pacífico Este.
Y tiene diracción W, por lo que tiene todo el Pacífico para el solo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, bueno, como está el Pacífico Este...
Tenemos dos Huracanes activos actualmente. Daniel y Emilia.
Ambos en Cat. 1, pero Daniel está en proceso de debilitación, y pronto bajará a TT.
Mientras Emilia está en proceso de Fortificación, y es probable que llegue a Cat. 3.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por suerte, van mar adentro, así que sin problemas, que lleguen a la Cat.5 si quieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por suerte, van mar adentro, así que sin problemas, que lleguen a la Cat.5 si quieren


Emilia es Cat.2, y se espera que llegue a Cat.4

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que poco ha tardado, Emilia Categoría 4.
Daniel como TT, y le queda poco.
Y detrás de Emilia, otro Invest, vaya como está la cosa

----------


## embalses al 100%

Daniel ya se ha disipadp, Emilia está en proceso también, aunque aún está en Cat.2, y por detrás, ya viene Fabio, aún como Tormenta Tropical, aunque se espera que llegue a ser Huracán.

Os voy a dejar dos espectaculares imágenes de EMILIA:





Fuente, cazatormentas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, sigo.
Emilia Tormenta Tropical, que se disipará en tres o cuatro días. Y Fabio Huracán Cat. 2

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como ha pasado Vicente de Cat.1 a Cat.4 y encima se mete tierra adentro  :EEK!: 



Allá va el bicho...  :EEK!: 


En cuanto al Pacífico Este, también hay movimiento...






> FOR THE EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC...EAST OF 140 DEGREES WEST LONGITUDE..
> 
> 1. THERE HAS BEEN LITTLE CHANGE WITH THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM CENTERED
> ABOUT 925 MILES SOUTHWEST OF MANZANILLO MEXICO.  HOWEVER...
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS REMAIN CONDUCIVE FOR A TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> TO FORM DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO.  *THIS SYSTEM HAS A HIGH
> CHANCE...90 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
> NEXT 48 HOURS* AS IT MOVES WESTWARD OR WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT 10 MPH. 
> 
> ...


Ha habido un pequeño cambio con el sistema de baja presión situado 925 millas al suroeste de Manzanillo (México). Sin embargo... las condiciones ambientales son favorables para una depresión tropical, a formarse durante los próximos días. Este sistema tiene una alta probabilidad, un 90%, para que se convierta en un ciclón tropical en las próximas 48 horas a medida que se desplaza hacia al oeste u oeste-noroeste a 10 millas por hora.

En el resto de áreas, no se espera la formación de ningún ciclón tropical durante las próximas 48 horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo que le hago seguimiento día a día para el blog...
¿Cómo es posible que haya subido tan rápido a Cat.4?
Por lo que se ve se espera un reforzamiento, pero no tanto...
Ya ha bajado a Cat.3 Pero está en tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por fin un área de formación en condiciones en un buen lugar.
A ver si sale algo de una maldita vez.
Vaya temporada aburrida...

----------


## REEGE

Dos tifones azotan regiones costeras en este de China. 

03.08.12 Vendavales y tormentas azotaron las regiones costeras en el este de China tras la llegada de dos tifones en menos de diez horas. 

La fuerte tormenta tropical Saola, producto del debilitamiento de un tifón, llegó a la ciudad de Fuding, en la provincia suroriental de Fujian, a las 06:50 horas de hoy, con vientos de 25 metros por segundo cerca de su centro, según la Estación Meteorológica de la provincia de Fujian.

Se espera que la tormenta se desplace hacia el noroeste, con una velocidad de entre 15 y 20 kilómetros por hora, y llevará fuertes lluvias a la parte septentrional de Fujian y a la provincia interior de Jiangxi hoy más tarde, dijo la estación. 

Hasta las 06:00 horas de hoy, cerca de 306,000 residentes en Fujian habían sido evacuados a lugares seguros, según la oficina provincial de control de inundaciones y alivio de sequías. 

Saola tomó tierra el jueves a las 03:00 en Hualien, Taiwan, con fuertes lluvias, y obligó al cierre de la mayoría de escuelas y oficinas en la isla. 

Mientras que Saola estaba azotando la costa suroriental, Damrey, el décimo tifón del año, se acercó al distrito de Xiangshui, en la provincia oriental china de Jiangsu, en torno a las 21:30 horas de ayer.

La tormenta descargó unas lluvias torrenciales en Jiangsu y en las áreas costeras meridionales de la provincia de Shandong durante la madrugada de hoy, con las precipitaciones más fuertes en la ciudad de Rizhao, que alcanzaron 174 milímetros, anunciaron las autoridades meteorológicas locales. 

El segundo tifón se está moviendo a una velocidad de 25 kilómetros por hora. Los fuertes vientos y las tormentas que acompañan al ciclón han afectado a las ciudades de Linyi, Rizhao, Qingdao y Weifang. 

*Fuente:eltribuno.info*

----------


## perdiguera

Ha habido un ciclón por Méjico que ha causado importantes daños y dos o tres muertos, me parece que se llama Ernesto.

----------


## Luján

Y un tifón en el pacífico.

Nos estamos olvidando de este hilo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y un tifón en el pacífico.
> 
> Nos estamos olvidando de este hilo.


Uy, pues sí...
Yo es que desde que solo las hago para el blog, pues digo, luego lo pongo allí, pero se me pasa.

Pues tenemos in INVEST en medio del Atlántico, que según los modelos, podría llegar a la península. Veremoslo a ver  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Por otro la tenemos en el Pacífico Este a la TT Hector, y un INVEST detrás.
Y en el Pacífico Oeste a la TT Kai - tak, que se espera que llegue a Tifón Cat.1, cuando se vaya acercando a tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No caerá...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo también dudo que caiga, a la Península ese bicho no llega ni de coña  :Frown: 

Por cierto, ¿habéis visto como está el Mediterráneo? Como una auténtica sopa... lástima que no haya nada por ahí para formar algo interesante  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Y mejor que no haya nada, que después vienen _ruiás_ y pantanadas.

De todos modos, no está tan caliente. Te lo digo con total conocimiento de causa. Le "tomo" la temperatura todos los días. Hace 6 años sí que estuvo caliente, más de 30ºC en la costa. Daba calor meterse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y mejor que no haya nada, que después vienen _ruiás_ y pantanadas.


No pienso en bicharracos de esos como en el Caribe o en el Pacífico, ni tampoco en gotas frías. Pero una buena borrasca que surgiese de ahí como la que hay más abajo en la foto y que con sus brazos regase toda la vertiente mediterránea y dejase de media unos 100 litritos, ahora mismo vendría la mar de perlas  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Atención con el INVEST, que empieza a aparecer en los modelos.
Hay probabilidades que pueda llegar al la península con Depresión tropical. Seguiremos los modelos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡Vamos bonita!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola muchachos... ¡he vuelto!, soy el Huracán Gordon  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y ahora surge la gran cuestión. ¿Llegará ese bicho a la Península?

Si va hacia el noroeste, obviamente no llegará, ya que aparte de pasar de largo, dudo que sea capaz de resistir en aguas tan frías.

Si va hacia el sur, sí que es más probable. Si vira hacia Madeira, sí que podría llegar a ser posible que fuese capaz de llegar hasta el suroeste peninsular tal y como ya sucedió con el huracán Vince en 2005, el cual fue capaz de resistir en aguas inferiores a 24ºC, y según la Aemet, estas son las temperaturas actuales:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, siempre hay que irse de por la "legalidad" climática.
Acordaos de Igor que llegó como Huracán hasta Canadá.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para preparar a los barcos contra los embates de las olas dentro de un huracán, fijaros como botan los barcos de la NOAA, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué pasada!

Gordon podría llegar a Huracán ya mismo. Seguramente antes del mediodia de hoy Viernes.
Tiene vientos sostenidos de 65mph(105Km/h) y rachas de hasta 75mph(120Km/h).
Estaremos atentos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Qué pasada!
> 
> Gordon podría llegar a Huracán ya mismo. Seguramente antes del mediodia de hoy Viernes.
> Tiene vientos sostenidos de 65mph(105Km/h) y rachas de hasta 75mph(120Km/h).
> Estaremos atentos.


Que va a llegar a Huracán está cantado. La cuestión es si llegará a pasar de Cat. 1

----------


## embalses al 100%

A no ser que tenga una rápida e intensa intensificación, lo dudo mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gordon viene cargadito...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero se disipará frente a las costas portuguesas.
Va a ser un Gooooool-uy!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Embalses al 100%, mira que quiebro va a hacer Gordon según el NHC, directo hacia Sevilla!! jaja  :Big Grin: 

Lo que me llama la atención es ese brusco giro en la trayectoria, cuando debería ir hacia el noroeste como estaba previsto. La borrasca que hay al oeste de las Islas Británicas se moverá hacia el norte, pero no sé si eso afecta a que el bicho se desplace al SE en vez de al NE como estaba previsto  :Confused: 



El bicho sigue su rumbo hacia Europa con vientos de 100 km/h, presión mínima central de 993 mb. y moviéndose al este a 17 nudos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jod*er, fuera de previsiones, ha subido a Huracán Cat. 1
Ahí lo tenemos con vientos sostenidos en 128Km/h y rachas de 144Km/h.







Imagenes del cazatormentas.

Y esta con el ojo ya bien definido:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y esta con el ojo ya bien definido:


Y no sólo nos muestra el ojete... ¿has visto en los gifs como aprieta el bicho sus bandas nubosas? Este tiene ganas de jugar...  :Big Grin: 





Por otra parte, caldo de cultivo tiene para seguir adelante...



Por cierto, se me está ocurriendo una auténtica chorrada, pero imaginaros que ese bicho es capaz de llegar como DP hasta el Estrecho y sea capaz de resistir el paso hasta el Mediterráneo, juju, la que se puede liar allí  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si se desvía un poco hacia el SW, sí que podría seguir reforzándose.

Eso también lo he pensado yo, se podría poner en Cat.3 por lo menos.
Anda que liaría poca...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy uy uy.
Acaba de salir otra actualización.
Sigue reforzándose.
Llegará como Huracán hasta las Azores.
Y tiene rachas ya de 160Km/h. Presión de 983mb.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si se desvía un poco hacia el SW, sí que podría seguir reforzándose.
> 
> Eso también lo he pensado yo, se podría poner en Cat.3 por lo menos.
> Anda que liaría poca...


Pues fíjate el bigardo que se formaría allí, esas aguas ahora mismo son peores que un invernadero.

Por otra parte, acabo de ver la web del NHC y el bicho sigue creciendo, ha vuelto a bajar la presión hasta situarse ahora mismo en 983 hPa, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 70 nudos (130 Km/h), y además moviéndose bastante rápido al este. Os dejo la imagen de la pasada ascendente del OSCAT.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojito con las Azores...




> http://ilhasbruma.wordpress.com/2012...8-18-1500-tuc/
> 
> *Aviso de Furacão  Gordon 2012.08.18 15:00 TUC*
> 
> A tempestade tropical Gordon intensificou-se durante as últimas horas e prevê-se que entre no sector sudoeste da região marítima dos Açores pelas 12h de Domingo 19 de agosto como furacão de categoria I (escala de Saffir-Simpson), seguindo depois na direção nordeste e atingindo a região do Grupo Oriental pelas 00h de segunda-feira 20, afectando as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria. Nesta zona estão *previstos ventos médios de 110 km/h com rajadas até 150 km/h*, *precipitação intensa e ondas entre 14 e 16 m.*

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero llegará aquí? ¿Nos traerá lluvia?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Pero llegará aquí? ¿Nos traerá lluvia?


Pues es imposible saberlo, ya que estos "individuos" a veces van en contra de la lógica. En teoría no llegará, pero...

Yo confío en que al menos llegue algo como depresión tropical y nos deje algo (lo firmaría ahora mismo). Aunque mucho me temo, que como mucho nos quedará una baja remanente y que puedan ser aprovechados por alguna baja normal y al menos deje algo de agua, que ya es hora de que caiga algo.

Está difícil, las cosas como son... habrá que ver como se comporta el bicho al pasar a aguas algo más frías (aunque recordemos que Vince aguantó con 23ºC) y ahora mismo hay aguas más calientes hasta las mismas puertas de la Península. Además, en el supongo que también influirán el tema de la cizalladura y la vaguada del atlántico, que no tengo ni repajolera idea de como se podrá comportar el bicho.

La cuestión principal es si virará al ESE como parece que indican los modelos. Si lo hace, se meterá en aguas de 24ºC y tendría una mínima posibilidad de aguantar algo. Si se va hacia el NE como indicaban otros modelos antiguos, ni lo oleremos  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Pero llegará aquí? ¿Nos traerá lluvia?


Las posibilidades son bajas, pero dado las sorpresas que está dando, alguna esperanza hay.
Además parece que podría seguir intensificandose todavía más.
Para las Azores ya tienen las alertas activadas.
Se esperan fuertes lluvias, y olas de entre 14 y 16 metros. Una barbaridad. Por suerte, parece que las va a pasar rozando por el sur:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por suerte, parece que las va a pasar rozando por el sur:


¿Rozando el sur? La isla de São Miguel, la más grande e importante de las Azores, se la come enterita de lleno  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Perdón, rectifico, se las va comer de pleno.
No andaba muy orientado por ahí yo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bien se le ve el ojete ahora mismo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como se está poniendo, lejos de debilitarse el bicho se está fortaleciendo vigorosamente... *CATEGORÍA 2 SEÑORES!!*  :EEK!: 

*La presión mínima central ha caído desde los 983 de esta tarde a los 969 hPa ahora mismo, vientos de más de 160 Km/h*



Vamos, que el bicho ya está hecho un buen espécimen, y directo a las Azores...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigue fortaleciéndose... bestial  :EEK!: 

Acaba de bajar otros 4 hPa y ya se sitúa en *965*, y los vientos máximos sostenidos han subido hasta *más de 175 Km/h*. 

Como siga a ese paso, es capaz de subir a Cat.3, el NHC da un 15% de probabilidad de subir a la 3ª...

----------


## sergi1907

Algo así tendría que cruzar la península :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algo así tendría que cruzar la península


Lo suyo sería que virase al SE buscando aguas más cálidas, entonces sí que podríamos llegar a tener algo de "premio"... pero tal y como va ahora mismo lo veo muy complicado. 

Por cierto, la última salida del GFS lo empotra contra la Península, jeje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No puede irse uno por ahí, vamos...
Continúa en Cat.2, con vientos sostenidos de 177Km/h y rachas de has 190Km/h.
Menudo bicho...

----------


## Luján

Tanto Gordon y se nos ha pasado Helene, que tampoco es que haya sido muy importante, y el seguramente próximo de la lista que parece se va a formar donde toca, cerca de Cabo Verde. 60% de probabilidad de formación en las próximas 48 horas.

Y al otro lado del mundo, una tormenta tropical (Tembin) va directa hacia Filipinas.

Por cierto que a Gordon no le dan más de 96 horas de vida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No puede irse uno por ahí, vamos...
> Continúa en Cat.2, con vientos sostenidos de 177Km/h y rachas de has 190Km/h.
> Menudo bicho...


Y tan sólo le falta 1 mph o bajar 1 hPa más para convertirse en Cat.3...  :EEK!: 




> Por cierto que a Gordon no le dan más de 96 horas de vida.


Tampoco se esperaba que pasase de TT y fíjate donde está ahora mismo, llamando a la puerta de la Cat. 3

Estos especímenes ni los del NHC saben como se van a comportar. No es el primer caso ya de un bicho de éstos que desafía a la lógica.

Por cierto, actualizo un par de imágenes más. El bicho ya empieza a afectar a las Azores con sus brazos y en teoría para esta tarde-noche y mañana llegará lo gordo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mirad ésto  :EEK!: 




> http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/adt/odt08L.html
> 
> UW - CIMSS                     
>               ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
>                   ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
> *Date :  19 AUG 2012    Time :   071500 UTC*
> ...


Con estos datos... *955.1 hPa y 102 nudos, Gordon es Categoría 3 en toda regla!!*

A ver la próxima actualización del NHC si lo confirma.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Maldita cizalladura, se está comiendo a Gordon  :Mad: 

Según el NHC *ha subido a 969 hPa y bajado a 90 Kt.*

El ADT de la Universidad de Wisconsin da *960.7 hPa y 94.8 Kt*, por lo que seguiría estando ahí en los límites de Cat 2-3.

Desde luego, era algo de esperar, pero... _que le quiten lo bailao_. Grande Gordon!! Jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Canarias mira con preocupación la evolución del huracán Gordon.
EcoDiario.es
19/08/2012 - 10:01 

El Gobierno canario mira con preocupación la trayectoria del huracán Gordon, que se dirige hacia el Atlántico Norte, cuando aún la isla de La Gomera sigue dando que hablar por el incendio que padece desde hace días. 

La tormenta tropical Gordon se convirtió en huracán de nivel 1 este viernes, informa la Cadena SER, y se espera que en 36 horas llegue a las islas Azores, de las que le distancian 1.200 kilómetros. 

A pesar de que no se espera que Gordon recaiga sobre el archipiélago canario, el Gobierno de las islas sigue con atención su evolución, que ya en 2005 provocó serios perjuicios materiales. 

Esta especial atención se magnifica debido al impacto que aún está provocando en La Gomera el fuego desatado desde hace días, que en estos momentos se combate a nivel del subsuelo. 

El fuego en la isla ha dañado de gravedad el parque nacional de Garajonay, con zonas que tardarán hasta un siglo en recuperarse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo también he visto esa noticia. Desde luego, la noticia tiene varias perlas dignas de analizar:

1º.- En 2005 no pudo pasar ningún Gordon por Canarias, más que nada, porque ese nombre corresponde a 2006. Además, lo de 2005 no fue un huracán, sino una tormenta tropical, llamada Delta concretamente. Señores periodistas, un poco de rigor por favor. No se tarda ni un minuto en buscar en la wikipedia...

2º.- El Gobierno de Canarias, se ve que no sigue muy a menudo los modelos y la previsión del NHC. Mira que este tipo de huracanes son impredecibles, pero estando donde está, pensar que va a llegar a Canarias, es cuanto menos para echarse unas risas. Más vale que hubiesen tomado esas precauciones cuando la tormenta tropical Delta que dejó a las islas hechas unos zorros con gente que se tiró más de una semana sin luz.

3º.- _"Huracán de nivel 1 este viernes y se espera que en 36 horas llegue a las Azores"_. La noticia es de última hora por lo que veo...  :Big Grin: 

..............

A lo que vamos. *Según el NHC*, Gordon está actualmente con *973 hPa* y vientos de casi *160 Km/h*, muy cerquita ya de las Azores.

*Según el ADT de la UW - CIMSS*, los últimos datos son *959.4 hPa* y vientos de *175 Km/h*.

----------


## Luján

> Yo también he visto esa noticia. Desde luego, la noticia tiene varias perlas dignas de analizar:
> 
> 1º.- En 2005 no pudo pasar ningún Gordon por Canarias, más que nada, porque ese nombre corresponde a 2006. Además, lo de 2005 no fue un huracán, sino una tormenta tropical, llamada Delta concretamente. Señores periodistas, un poco de rigor por favor. No se tarda ni un minuto en buscar en la wikipedia...
> 
> 2º.- El Gobierno de Canarias, se ve que no sigue muy a menudo los modelos y la previsión del NHC. Mira que este tipo de huracanes son impredecibles, pero estando donde está, pensar que va a llegar a Canarias, es cuanto menos para echarse unas risas. Más vale que hubiesen tomado esas precauciones cuando la tormenta tropical Delta que dejó a las islas hechas unos zorros con gente que se tiró más de una semana sin luz.
> 
> 3º.- _"Huracán de nivel 1 este viernes y se espera que en 36 horas llegue a las Azores"_. La noticia es de última hora por lo que veo... 
> 
> ..............
> ...


El Gobierno de Canarias está haciendo lo que hacen todos los gobiernos. Tras una tragedia para la que no se estaba preparado (Delta, 2005), ahora pecan de precavidos, más bien de temerosos.

En cuanto a la redacción de la noticia, paso ya de decir lo mismo de siempre sobre los periodistas. Parece que en la carrera de periodismo les enseñan a olvidar escribir.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí pongo varios gifs que da información en tiempo real sobre la situación en la isla de Sta. María, a priori la que va a recibir el impacto más fuerte de Gordon en unas horas. Ahora mismo, el ADT da 978.7 hPa y 67.4 Kt, mientras que el NHC da 978 hPa y 75 Kt.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues Gordon pasó sobre las Azores afortunadamente sin causar daños de importancia. En la estación de Praia Formosa se registró hasta 185 Km/h.

Aquí dejo la noticia publicada en ABC:




> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1234338
> 
> *El huracán "Gordon" se aleja de las Azores sin causar grandes daños*
> 
> 20-08-2012 / 14:00 h EFE
> 
> El huracán "Gordon" abandona ya el archipiélago portugués de las Azores sin mayores consecuencias, según las autoridades de la región, que registraron apenas incidentes de poca importancia.
> 
> Así lo confirmaron hoy a Efe fuentes del servicio de Protección Civil y Bomberos de las Azores, que aseguraron que no se tiene constancia de daños personales.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menos mal...
Porque podría haberla liado parda en un lugar donde no se acostumbra a estos temporales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojo, hemos estado tan centrados con Gordon que hemos descuidado al resto. En el Pacífico hay un cacharro de Cat.4 que va directo a Taiwan...



Estos son los datos que publica la JMA:




> http://www.jma.go.jp/en/typh/1214.html
> 
> Issued at 18:50 UTC, 20 August 2012
> 
> <Analyses at 20/18 UTC>
> 
> *Intensity: Very Strong*
> Center position: N19°30'(19.5°) E125°20'(125.3°)
> Direction and speed of movement: N 10km/h(6kt)
> ...


Pero aún hay más, y es que las previsiones de la JMA es que baje hasta los *930 hPa* y alcance la friolera cifra de *260 Km/h*  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que de momento ha bajado a Cat.3, pero volverá a subir a Cat.4.
Tiene rachas de 250Km/h.

Pero es que detrás, viene la TT Bolaven, que promete ser un Major también.

----------


## Luján

Tras Gordon, están activos en el Atlántico ISAAC, al norte de Colombia, y JOYCE, a mitad de océano entre África y América, sendas tormentas tropicales.

En el otro lado del mundo, dos tifones, TEMBIN y BOLAVEN, el primero sobre Taiwan, y el segundo de camino.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:ultimahora.es*

El tifón Tembin paraliza el sur de Taiwán con fuertes vientos y lluvias.
Taipei, 23 ago (EFE).-     

El ojo de Tembin entró en Taiwán por el distrito sureño de Pingtung rompiendo techos, abatiendo árboles y volcando autobuses y otros vehículos, señalaron los bomberos isleños. 

El tifón, con vientos de hasta 106 kilómetros por hora, ha ocasionado lluvias de más de 500 milímetros en varias zonas del distrito de Pingtung, al extremo sur de Taiwan, y ha causado inundaciones y cortes de carreteras en la zona. 

En algunas zonas, como la aldea Hengchuen, las aguas han alcanzado los tres metros de altura, sumergiendo vehículos. 

"Es la peor situación en los últimos cien años y nos llegan además fuertes riadas de las montañas", dijo el alcalde de Hengchuen, Yeh Ming-shun. 

Más de 20.000 hogares han sufrido cortes de electricidad y también se han producido problemas en las telecomunicaciones. 

En Kaohsiung, la segunda ciudad de la isla y también en el sur, se han suspendido todos los vuelos nacionales y algunos internacionales. 

El ojo de Tembin entró en Taiwán a las 5.00 hora local (21.00 GMT del jueves) y tras atravesar el extremo sur de Taiwán pasó al estrecho de Formosa en dirección a China. 

Tembin es el décimo cuarto tifón de este año en el Pacífico occidental.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojo con Joyce  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre con Bolaven. Categoría 4 y vientos sostenidos en 225Km/h y rachas de hasta 265Km/h.

----------


## Luján

Tenemos a Isaac camino de pasar sobre los Cayos de Florida, dejando 6 muertos en Haiti y a punto de convertirse en huracán.

Al oeste de Cabo Verde se puede formar otro, 50% de probabilidades en las próximas 48 horas.

En el pacífico, Tembin ha decidido tirar hacia el sur, dejando en paz las costas chinas, mientras que Bolaven tiene aún camino por recorrer.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La que están liando esos dos en el SE de Asia es gorda.
Pero la que puede liar ISAAC, cuando impacte en tierra en Cat.2, puede ser tremenda también.

Por cierto, ahora que me fijo, GORDON, ha sido el único Huracán en alcanzar la Cat.2 en el Atlántico y el que ha conseguido los vientos máximos más altos con diferencia, 110mph. Os voy a dejar los resúmenes de lo que llevamos de temporada en todas las zonas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Cogerá mismo rumbo que Gordon?  :Big Grin: 



De momento se mueve oeste-noroeste, ya veremos si más adelante vira y coge rumbo este.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues tiene la pinta...
A ver.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahí teneis a ISAAC impactando en Cat.1, contra Nueva Orleans, la que tiene que estár liando...





Y veremos a ver KIRK:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Kirk, bonito nombre... suena a huracán potente!!  :Big Grin: 

A ver si se retuerce un poco más su trayectoria y se viene con nosotros. Mirad que cosa más bonita para que se ponga encima de la Península una semanita  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, le pedirá a Scotty potencia warp, pasará al hiperespacio y de él no veremos ni la estela.

Por cierto, pregunta friki (casi que para el ¿Qué será?): ¿Cuál es el segundo nombre del Comandante (durante un tiempo Almirante) James T. Kirk?  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

James Tiberius Kirk  :Wink: 

Kirk, a nosotros no llegará, pero los ingleses se lo van a tragar de lleno. Con lo bien que se ha colocado el anticiclón...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya como tenemos el Alántico.
Tenemos dos Tormentas Tropicales activa, Leslie y Michael.
Las dos se esperan que lleguen a Huracán.
Leslie se espera que llegue a Major:


Y Michael,

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno bueno.
Leslie, que está en Cat.1 y se espera que llegue próximamente a Cat.2
Pero la sorpresa la tenemos en Michael, que no se esperaba que pasara de Cat.1 y está en Cat.3:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buaf, fijaos que imágemes de MICHAEL en Cat.3





Fuente: cazatormentas.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mientras Leslie en TT, cerca de Canadá y apunto de disiparse, y MIchael en Cat.1 todavía, tenemos un INVEST, a punto de ser ya ciclón tropical con nombre propio NADINE. Y habría que seguirlo, porque los modelos apuntan que se acercará a las Azores y quien sabe...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y habría que seguirlo, porque los modelos apuntan que se acercará a las Azores y quien sabe...


Lo malo que si sigue el mismo camino que Gordon, la cizalladura se lo va a volver a cargar  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo malo que si sigue el mismo camino que Gordon, la cizalladura se lo va a volver a cargar


No está el atlántico para muchos chistes.
Este también se ha sumado a los recortes. Ha recortado en borrascas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Laviscuité con Leslie.
Ya crucero por el Atlántico que se va a pegar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿No se han pasado un poco estos del NHC?  :EEK!: 

Pedazo de trayectoria...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Michael y Leslie han muerto ambos.

Ahora tenemos a Nadine, que habría que tener en cuenta su trayectoria, ya que se espera que pase al sur de las Azores en Cat.2 . Además en la organización que tiene a estas alturas, se le ve que va a ser buen bicho, y que pronto será Huracán








Además tenemos a SAMBA al Este de Filipinas en Cat.1 y se espera que llegue hasta Cat.4

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sabemos que no va a llegar, pero los modelos molan con NADINE. 
Son para guardarlos. Algúnos apuntan que subirá hasta Cat.4, otros, que entrará por el SW penínsular, y otros lo manda a Galicia, como este:







Y unas imágenes de satélite:



Fuente: cazatormentas.net

----------


## jlois

No... si al final aún tendremos problemas en lo que resta de septiembre por esta zona al norte. Seguramente que lleguen a notarse los efectos de forma muy apreciable.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No... si al final aún tendremos problemas en lo que resta de septiembre por esta zona al norte. Seguramente que lleguen a notarse los efectos de forma muy apreciable.


Ahora mismo, se está apreciando la posibilidad, de que es posible que su trayectoria vaya más al sur de lo que se esperaba en un principio. Y esto conllevaría a que la cizalladura, no le afectase tanto, y llegara a España con estructura y vientos tropicales. No debemos olvidar esta posibilidad, porque es más probable de lo que parece.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aventurar que va a subir hasta Cat.4 me parece demasiado atrevido, al menos con los modelos que hay hasta ahora.




> Ahora mismo, se está apreciando la posibilidad, de que es posible que su trayectoria vaya más al sur de lo que se esperaba en un principio. Y esto conllevaría a que la cizalladura, no le afectase tanto, y llegara a España con estructura y vientos tropicales. No debemos olvidar esta posibilidad, porque es más probable de lo que parece.


Las posibilidades son dos:

- Si va por Azores, entrará en aguas frías, cogerá con toda probabilidad rumbo NW y la cizalladura lo destrozará y salvo que sus restos los coja algún frente frío, ni lo oleremos.

- Si se va por Madeira, cogerá esa lengua de agua caliente hasta casi la Península, la cizalladura debería ser menor y es más probable que llegue a impactar algo contra el SW.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, los modelos ahora dicen que apenas llegará a ser Nadine un huracán de Cat.1 y bajará otra vez a TT.

Con Gordon decían que no pasaría de TT y al final le faltó un sólo Kt más para llegar a ser un huracán mayor, como para fiarse...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo engendro se está formando en el Pacífico...






> Japan Meteorological Agency
> 
> <Forecast for 15/06 UTC>
> 
> Intensity: Violent
> Central pressure: *920hPa*
> Maximum wind speed near the center: 105kt *(195 Km/h)*
> Maximum wind gust speed: 150kt *(277 Km/h)*

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Ya está Sanba eb Cat.4? Si ayer solo estaba en Cat.1.
Menudo bicho...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Ya está Sanba eb Cat.4? Si ayer solo estaba en Cat.1.
> Menudo bicho...


Yo también me he quedado flipado cuando lo he visto, tremendo.

Por otra parte, Nadine poco a poco va cogiendo más fuerza. Según el ADT así está ahora mismo:




> ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  13 SEP 2012    Time :   101500 UTC
>       Lat :   21:42:47 N     Lon :   51:32:41 W
> 
> 
>                 CI# /*Pressure/ Vmax*
>                 4.1 / *985.2mb/ 67.4kt*


Las condiciones son favorables, aunque va a tener que luchar contra la cizalladura...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por lo menos, parece que va ganando fuerza y organización poco a poco. 
Mañana seguramenta por la mañana, ya será Huracán.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No es capaz de organizarse y se está debilitando algo...  :Frown: 




> ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
>                   ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  13 SEP 2012    Time :   141500 UTC
>       Lat :   22:27:19 N     Lon :   52:05:00 W
> 
> 
> ...


Y vaya cómo se está poniendo Sanba  :EEK!: 




> ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
>                   ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  13 SEP 2012    Time : 143000 UTC
>       Lat :   16:40:33 N     Lon :  129:39:35 E
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sanba, está a punto de pasar a Cat.5
*Tiene vientos sostenidos de 249Km/h y rachas de hasta 305Km/h.*

Es un Auténtico monstruo, que es posible que baje de los 900mb de presión. Vamos a ver algunas imágenes.









Además, ha subido de Cat.1 hasta Cat.4 en tan solo 12H. Y eso no se ve muy a menudo.
Seguramente esta noche llegue a la Cat.5

Fuente: cazatormentas.net

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os dejo un enlace a una web cam en las Azores, para ver como evoluciona Nadine

http://spotazores.com/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo de Sanba es realmente espectacular. *En 24 horas ha descendido casi 70 hPa*, BRUTAL   :EEK!: 

Y sigue bajando, la última actualización del ADT marca *906.4mb/155.0kt*

----------


## Luján

Sanba:
En tamaño super-gigante: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i....0450.250m.jpg


Nadine:
En super-gigante: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i....1410.250m.jpg


Fuente: NASA/Rapid Response System.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sanba se ha convertido en un auténtico monstruo de Cat.5 con rachas de 350 Km/h, 900 hPa y que durante horas tuvo estructura anular para poner la guinda al pastel. 

Para engendros como éste debería existir una Cat.6  :Big Grin: 




> FORECASTS:
>    12 HRS, VALID AT:
>    140600Z --- 19.1N 129.5E
> *MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 155 KT, GUSTS 190 KT*


*Vientos máximos sostenidos de 287 Km/h. Rachas de +350 Km/h*

El último dato del ADT lo sitúa muy cerca de bajar de los 900 hPa  :EEK!: 




> ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  13 SEP 2012    Time : 233000 UTC
>       Lat :   18:02:57 N     Lon :  129:43:19 E
> 
> 
> *CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
>                 7.5 / 902.9mb/155.0kt*


Hay que adjuntar algunas imágenes para el recuerdo. Un pepino como éste no se ve todos los días...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ese pepino, tiene vientos de 170mph(273Km/h), y rachas de 205mph(330Km/h)
Da miedo de pensarlo, creo que nunca había visto uno así.

Esto va al Blog para el recuerdo.

----------


## jlois

Y Nadine sigue amenazando al noroeste español???

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y Nadine sigue amenazando al noroeste español???


Pues ya veremos.
La cizalladura le está haciendo pupita y le está costando fortalecerse. Sigue como TT y se dirige parece, según los últimos modelos, directamente hacia las Azores. Y se espera que cuando esté sobre ellas, la cizalladura disminuirá y consiga llegar a Huracán. Hasta ahí llegan los últimos modelos. Habrá que seguir pendientes y esperando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La cizalladura le está haciendo pupita y le está costando fortalecerse.


Mal asunto. Los últimos modelos no son precisamente buenos...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Y Nadine sigue amenazando al noroeste español???


Según los últimos modelos de Wetterzentrale, no afectará a España. No se espera que pase de las Azores.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Este es un enlace a mi web donde se puede hacer un seguimiento a la tormenta tropical/huracán Nadine:

http://www.meteohellin.es/ttnadine.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero cómo puede ser? Esto demuestra que el mundo de los huracanes es impredecible...




> UW - CIMSS                     
>               ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
>                   ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  14 SEP 2012    Time :   221500 UTC
>       Lat :   29:00:15 N     Lon :   53:18:54 W
> 
> ...


La cizalladura ahora mismo lo tendría que estar destrozando, pero lejos de eso el bicho desafía a la lógica, ha bajado su presión central 10 hPa, ha subido 15 kt sus vientos, su organización es mucho mejor, su actividad convectiva ha aumentado, está apretando sus bandas y quiere empezar a enseñarnos un ojete. En el canal visible todavía no se ve el ojo, pero en esta imagen se le deja intuir claramente...



Ya tenemos un Gordon II, desafiando a la lógica. Con suerte, a ver si éste también adquiere estructura anular y resiste mejor los embites de la cizalladura. Por otra parte, ha girado y se mueve rumbo a las Azores, por lo que podemos despedirnos de él.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Señoras y señores... habemus Hurricane  :Smile: 

Ahí está el bicho, luchando como un jabato y ganando contra cizalladuras de 30/40 kt, ver para creer...




> Hurricane NADINE
> 
> UW - CIMSS                     
>               ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
>                   ADT-Version 8.1.3                
>          Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
> 
>              ----- Current Analysis ----- 
>      Date :  15 SEP 2012    Time :   021500 UTC
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, Nadine sigue fortaleciéndose, aunque le cuesta horrores formar su ojo. Ahora mismo el Dvorak da 969.2 hPa y 84 kt. Las próximas horas van a ser cruciales y veremos a Nadine de lo que es capaz, ya que se va a topar de lleno contra un muro en el que hay cizalladuras de +50 kt...

OJO, mirad estas dos imágenes, porque puede que se de la vuelta a la tortilla y haga un bonito viraje al este-sureste. Mirad que bonito pasillo se ve en la segunda imagen entre Azores y Canarias, algunos ya me estáis leyendo el pensamiento, jejeje. Está difícil, pero estos bichos pueden dar muchas sorpresas...  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según este modelo del GFS, Galicia puede llevarse premio con los restos de Nadine, aunque como para fiarse a 9 días vista...

Eltiempo.es da para ese día 61 litros en Muxía. Para Chantada, 54 y 24 litros respectivamente los días 25 y 26  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uff, la cizalladura que le espera, da miedo, se lo van a comer...
Pero está demostrando que es fuerte. A ver como acaba, porque es impredecible.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Nadine ya está formando su ojo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora si se distingue perfectamente el ojo del Huracán Nadine

----------


## Luján

Nadine en el Atlántico como tormenta tropical y con perspectiva descendente. Parece que se acercará a Azores y dará media vuelta.
Kristy en el Pacífico Oriental como depresión con menos de 2 días de vida estimada.
Lane, también en el Pacífico Oriental, pero como huracán al que le quedan dos telediarios y pocos más como tormenta tropical.
Sanba, en el Mar de China, también con poco recorrido, una vez entre en el continente.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero tendremos huracanes, bueno, tormentas, mejor tormentillas, al menos?
Que se me secan los pozos. Y no es broma. Ha bajado 3 metros el de casa.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero tendremos huracanes, bueno, tormentas, mejor tormentillas, al menos?
> Que se me secan los pozos. Y no es broma. Ha bajado 3 metros el de casa.


Para mañana dan agua en la costa mediterránea. Aviso naranja para tu zona y amarilla para el resto.

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno que no sea muy fuerte cuando llegue con el avión.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La tormenta tropical Nadine va en dirección Canarias, podría rozar el Suroeste peninsular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La tormenta tropical Nadine va en dirección Canarias, podría rozar el Suroeste peninsular.


Ahora el GFS la manda directamente hasta Lisboa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo unas imágenes de la que está cayendo en las Azores:





Fuente: cazatormentas.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los modelos, está totalmente locos, vamos a tener mucha incertidumbre en los próximos tres días, para saber, al final, hasta donde llega Nadine.

Ayer, la NASA, mandó un avión de estos para investigar el comportamiento de Nadine, que es ciertamente bastante raro, y se encontraron, con que tenía presión casi de Cat.1, 983mb, y vientos sostenidos, más fuertes de lo que se creía, de unos 85Km/h. Por lo que tenemos un ciclón bastante bueno y en buena posición. y con el Atlántico con una anomalía positiva de la temperatura bastante favorable.
Los últimos modelos, lo llevan a que baje hasta Madeira, y de ahí, irá directamente al Golfo de Cádiz, y se espera una intensificación y tropicalización con núcleo cálido para las próximas horas:







Fuente: cazatormentas.net

----------


## perdiguera

Si eso es así va a haber una buena regada desde Ayamonte hasta Portbou. Y desde Ferrol a Cartagena. Ojalá no se equivoquen.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si eso es así va a haber una buena regada desde Ayamonte hasta Portbou. Y desde Ferrol a Cartagena. Ojalá no se equivoquen.


Pues sí. Pero los modelos están locos, Cada día muestran una cosa diferente, por eso hay muuuuuuuucha incertidumbre.
De momento, la NOAA, da para Sevilla, más de 120L/m2 para dentro de 5 días y medio y un desplome de la presión hasta los 990mb. Por lo que muestra la entrada del ciclón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La trayectoria que da el GFS es casi idéntica... a la de la noche del 6/Nov/1997  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

Esperemos que se cumpla, al menos la trayectoria. La intensidad, pues no, ya que causaría graves daños, y no está el horno para bollos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, no me deja adjuntar la imagen, pero ahora mismo, Nadine tendría un pasillo perfecto hasta las costas del suroeste peninsular, desde Canarias hasta casi el Cabo de San Vicente ahora mismo hay cizalladura prácticamente nula, sumado a esa lengua de agua caliente hasta casi la Península, Nadine tendría todos los ingredientes para fortalecerse y presentarse en la Península como huracán...



De momento ya empieza a fortalecerse, ha bajado hasta los 991 hPa

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, parece que sí, que tiene todas las caracteristicas para que se nos meta encima, pero seamos realistas, *hay muy pocas probabilidades de que eso ocurra*. 
El ciclón, ha perdido fuerza en los vientos, y parece que se está post-tropicalizando. De momento tiene sostenidos de 60mph y 981mb de presión. Hay que irlo siguiendo, para ver al final adonde va.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que nos podemos despedir definitivamente de NADINE.
Ya es un 92% seguro que no nos visitará.
Pero sí que parece que tenemos casi aseguradas las lluvias para la segunda mitad de la siguiente semana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

NADINE vuelve a surgir como Tormenta Tropical, y se espera que vuelva a subir a Huracán, mientras se mueva la Oeste, adentrándose en el Atlántico. Anda que no va a durar na...





Uy, y tenemos un Super Tifón el Pacífico, en Cat.4 y se espera que pueda subir a Cat.5 en las próximas horas. Se llama Jelawat. Tiene vientos sostenidos de 220Km/h y rachas de hasta 265Km/h:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El Pacífico está como una sopa... no me extraña que haya subido de esa manera.

En cuanto a Nadine, al final lo lógico es que se volviera a dar la vuelta y fuese otra vez a las Azores. Va a dar más vueltas que una peonza  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El Pacífico está como una sopa... no me extraña que haya subido de esa manera.
> 
> *En cuanto a Nadine, al final lo lógico es que se volviera a dar la vuelta y fuese otra vez a las Azores. Va a dar más vueltas que una peonza*


Ejem Ejem...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

NADINE vuelve a ser huracán de Cat. 1

----------


## embalses al 100%

No va a durar ná...
Y va para las Azores otra vez  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> No va a durar ná...
> Y va para las Azores otra vez


Según los modelos, podría durar algo más de tiempo, alcanzaría 80kts en las próximas 132h

----------


## REEGE

Y yo pregunto... *¿pueden haber influido los movimientos de Nadine, en éste episodio de como mi amigo Brasero llama "máquina de lluvia" de hoy????????*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y yo pregunto... *¿pueden haber influido los movimientos de Nadine, en éste episodio de como mi amigo Brasero llama "máquina de lluvia" de hoy????????*


Que ha influido, eso seguro. ¿Cuánto? Eso ya, lo dejo para los licenciados en Física y Ciencias de la Tierra (o como se llame ahora).

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues claro que ha influido.
Es más, es la causante de la primera borrasca que se creo al NW de Galicia, produjo la vaguada, y se ha creado esa otra baja el SW del Cabo San Vicente.
Esa borrasca, ha dejado mucho aire frío en altura que se ha ido desplazando hacia el Mediterráneo, que junto con los vientos del Este que han soplado hoy se ha liada la que se ha liado.

Cuando las lluvias cayeron por aquí estaba el SW, por lo que las lluvias han sido abundantes, y después al desplazarse al Mediterráneo y se ha puesto el Levante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nadine en Cat.1 al borde de la Cat.2 y rozando las Azores.
Se espera que de un giro de 360º sobre su posición y que después se mueva hacia el Norte pasando por las Azores como TT, para disiparse absorbido por una borrasca hacia los días 6-7 de Octubre.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Este es el recorrido que seguiría NADINE, pasaría por encima de las Azores

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por las Azores, a no ser que el Anticiclón lo vuelva a bloquear, está claro que va a pasar.
Pero tan lejos como TT, no va a llegar. Cuando esté sobre el paralelo 45ºN aproximadamente, será fagocitado por una de esas profundas borrascas que rulan por esos lares.

----------


## Luján

Vaya guerra está dando Nadine.

Y vaya trayectoria más rara.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nadine pasará de nuevo por las Azores como Tormenta Tropical, y va hacia record de durabilidad:

----------


## REEGE

Lo que opinó Maldonado sobre las fuertes lluvias que tuvimos:

http://maldonado.eltiempo.es/semana-...rmenta-nadine/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me da a mi que NADINE se ha pasado con las copas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nadine ha muerto hoy al pasar de nuevo sobre Azores, muy debilitado, aunque como TT.
Al sur ha nacido Oscar, pero no se espera que pase de mañana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Además se ha convertido en el 5º ciclón tropical más duradero de la historia.
¿Cuando volveremos a volver a ver otro así?

Huracán San Ciriaco, 1899, -> 28 días.GINGER, 1971, -> 27,25 días.INGA, 1969, -> 24,75 días.KYLE, 2002, -> 22 días.NADINE, 2012, -> 21,75 días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como se esperaba, Oscar se ha disipado esta mañana, y los mares se quedan tranquilos.
Tan solo queda una Tormenta Tropical al Sur de Corea, que no llegará a más, y pronto se disipará.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tan solo queda una Tormenta Tropical al Sur de Corea, que no llegará a más, y pronto se disipará.


¿Al sur de Corea? _Ay ay ay que alguien hizo chuletas en el examen de Geografía_  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Al sur de Corea? _Ay ay ay que alguien hizo chuletas en el examen de Geografía_


Bueeeeeno, muy al sur de ¿Corea?
Uy espera. Es que no estaba seguro si es Vietnam, o no. Pero no lo es, ¿o sí?


EDIT: Uyyyyyy, que mal que mal. Al Este de Vietnam...

----------


## Luján

Tenemos este hilo un poco abandonado, pero los ciclones no descansan.

severe.worldweather.org marca ahora mismo 5 activos. 1 en el Atlántico, 1 en el Pacífico Este, 2 en el Pacífico Oeste y 1 en el Índico.

En el Atlántico está Rafael, tormenta tropical, al este de la República Dominicana y norte de Puerto Rico, que tiene pensado darse un garbeo por la Corriente del Golfo, pudiendo llegar a huracán.

En el Pacífico Este está Paul, otra tormenta tropical al sur de la Península de California, que quiere llegar a ésta y pasearse hacia el norte por sus costas.

En el Pacífico Oeste, están Prapyroon, tifón, y Maria, tormenta tropical, que han partido de las Islas Marianas parece que con rumbo Japón.

En el Índico, está el intenso ciclón tropical Anais, con rumbo suroeste directo hacia Madagascar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mira tu por donde, Rafael se ha convertido en Huracán Cat.1
De Rafael no se descarta el paso por las Azores como TT.

Por otro lado Paul es Huracán Cat.2 y está a punto de tocar tierra como tal en la Peninsula de California.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Paul, ya es TD y se va a disipar.
Pero Rafael sigue con Huracán Cat.1, aunque pronto bajará a TT.

Y ojo, porque Rafael pasará a ser una profunda borrasca atlántica que va a pasar de ser cálida a muy fría por estrangulación, y esta borrasca, se va a encargar de dirigir borrascas por todo el Atlántico, que según los modelos, algunas nos visitarán. Y a largo plazo, se acercará ella misma  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Nadie se ha referido a lo del huracán ese que ha provocado una veintena de muertos en el Caribe.
Deben estar ocupados en otros menesteres.
Espero que sea eso y no dejadez.

----------


## Luján

> Nadie se ha referido a lo del huracán ese que ha provocado una veintena de muertos en el Caribe.
> Deben estar ocupados en otros menesteres.
> Espero que sea eso y no dejadez.


Pues por mi lado, una parte de cada una.

Se llama Sandy y va a tener larga vida aún.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Nadie se ha referido a lo del huracán ese que ha provocado una veintena de muertos en el Caribe.
> Deben estar ocupados en otros menesteres.
> Espero que sea eso y no dejadez.


Por mi parte, es cosas del invitado que tengo en casa, que estamos más tiempo fuera que dentro  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pues sí, va a tener larga vida, y va a entrar por NUeva York, parece. Tiene a toda la costa en alerta, y la va a liar, porque se está paseando por toda ella.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues no lo hemos comido con papas... con esto de las lluvias y las crecidas por el noroeste, hemos dejado este hilo bastante abandonado.

Sandy (que no Shandy  :Big Grin: ) ahí sigue. Ya veremos a ver dónde y con qué fuerza impacta, los últimos modelos dicen que pegará muy cerca de Baltimore, esperemos que la gente esté preparada y no pille a nadie "en bragas".

Al otro lado del globo hay un buen cacharro de Cat.3 que va a impactar contra el norte de Vietman, claro que éste a la tele no le interesa, ni lo han mencionado si quiera...

----------


## sergi1907

Todavía no se sabe dónde tocará tierra la que podría ser la mayor tormenta registrada en la costa este del país.



Isla Hatteras, EE.UU. (Reuters).- Las previsiones meteorológicas advertían el domingo de que el huracán Sandy afectará a una gran zona de la costa este de Estados Unidos, pero señalaban que aún era demasiado pronto para saber dónde tocará tierra la tormenta, que tiene el potencial de ser la mayor que llega al país. 

Las autoridades de varios estados que están en el camino de Sandy afrontaban decisiones difíciles sobre los planes de emergencia, incluidas evacuaciones obligatorias en zonas costeras vulnerables, y los residentes se apresuraban a comprar suministros antes de la llegada de la tormenta el lunes por la noche. En su recorrido previsto actual, Sandy probablemente toque tierra entre Delaware y la zona de Nueva York/Nueva Jersey, según las previsiones. 

Sin embargo, el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (NHC, en sus siglas en inglés) con sede en Miami dijo que no podía predecirse el lugar exacto. "Aún es demasiado pronto para centrarnos en el recorrido exacto, tanto por la incertidumbre de las previsiones como por que el impacto va a sentirse en una gran zona", dijo el NHC en su aviso. Aunque los vientos de Sandy no eran abrumadores para un huracán, su alcance es lo que lo hace excepcional. Sandy podría tener un impacto brutal en ciudades grandes de la zona a la que se prevé que afecte. En Nueva York, las autoridades de la ciudad discutían el domingo sobre si cerrar el metro antes de la tormenta, lo que podría llevar a una paralización del centro financiero del país. El huracán podría causar las peores inundaciones que Connecticut ha visto en 70 años, dijo el gobernador del estado, Dannel P. Malloy. 

La tormenta, que se situaba el domingo a unas 420 km al sur-sudeste de Cape Hatteras, en Carolina del Norte, se desplazaba sobre el paralelo atlántico hacia la costa de Estados Unidos a 20 km/h, pero la previsión es que diera un giro hacia el oeste el domingo por la noche. RÉCORDS Sandy podría ser la mayor tormenta que afecta a Estados Unidos, según la web de la Administración Nacional Atmosférica y Oceánica. "Solo el tamaño, y que afecta a una zona densamente poblada, va a ser histórico", dijo Jeff Masters, especialista en huracanes que escribe en el blog de Weather Underground. 

Sandy podría afectar a Boston, Nueva York, Baltimore, Washington y Filadelfia, una de las regiones más densamente pobladas del país y donde viven decenas de millones de personas. Los expertos dicen que Sandy es una rara e híbrida "super tormenta" creada por una corriente ártica que se ha visto envuelta en una tormenta tropical, lo que deja intensas lluvias e incluso nevadas. Sandy ha matado a 66 personas a su paso por las islas del Caribe, incluidos 51 en Haiti, la mayoría por inundaciones y deslaves repentinos, según las autoridades.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2AbFZOCnd

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sandy está impactando entre Washintong y Nueva York, como Huracán Cat.1
Por aquí se puede seguir en directo:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWeatherChannel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se están pasando en algunas televisiones... vendiendo a Sandy como la tormenta más fuerte de la historia, que su fuerza es mayor que el Katrina, etc. Vamos a ver señores, un poco de rigor. Sandy se parece a Katrina nada más que en el color, porque en su fuerza... y lo de la tormenta más fuerte de la historia, mejor vamos a dejarlo.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que están haciendo es un espectáculo televisivo a costa de un huracán.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que están haciendo es un espectáculo televisivo a costa de un huracán.


Eso es típico en Estados Unidos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es un Huracán de Cat.1, que tampoco es poco, pero digamos, que lo inusual, es que por odnde entra, por Nueva York, que allí sí que es más inusual, aunque no el primero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy finaliza la Temporada de Huracanes y Ciclones Tropicales del Atlántico Norte 2012.

Han sido un total de 19 ciclones.
10 de ellos han llegado a la Categoría de Huracán.
Y solo 1 ha sido un Huracán Mayor.

Aquí os dejo un mapa resumen:





Fuentes: wikipedia y Wunderground

----------

